# AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## marius.suiram (Feb 6, 2014)

60's, not sure what year


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good score, i`d love to own that bike! All it needs is a good cleaning and it`ll look like new. The bike has great style, typical of the era. Be sure to post pics when its done.


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks, I would like to keep it, but I always need money.
Three kids need  a lot of stuff. Fixing bikes is not a hobby for me, but a way to survive.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2014)

Mid-60s bike,got to love the seat.Not sure of the year on the washer and dryer


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know the year, too. We rent the house


----------

